# Shopping in Newry



## clareG (22 Sep 2006)

Thinking of heading to Newry for a browse this weekend. Any suggestions as to what are the bargain buys and should I use credit card or buy sterling.

Thanks


----------



## RonanC (22 Sep 2006)

Euro's are accepted throughout most of Newry Town. 

Sainsbury's are pretty good for spirits, wines and beers.


----------



## quinno (22 Sep 2006)

RonanC said:


> Euro's are accepted throughout most of Newry Town.
> 
> Sainsbury's are pretty good for spirits, wines and bears.


 
Grizzly or Teddy?


----------



## RonanC (22 Sep 2006)

quinno said:


> Grizzly or Teddy?


 
oooops


----------



## Madilla (22 Sep 2006)

Although most shops do accept Euro you I would advise to check the rate. I find that you are usually better off to use a credit card than pay with Euro on the exchange rate offered. Most of the shops in the two shopping centres are the familar ones but you will often find that prices are lower that the equivalent in Euro. If you're looking for cheap and cheerful clothes I would suggest Peacocks which is located quite near the Buttercrane centre beside TK Maxx. They don't have any outlets in the south that I know of you hopefully you wont be as likely to see similarily clad individuals as you would with your purchases from say Dunnes or Penneys.


----------



## sharecarer (22 Sep 2006)

I second Madilla's suggestion regarding using credit card. We regularly head to Newry shopping for clothes. In shops like Next and Debenhams, you can save a good bit of money by paying the sterling price as you are getting a proper exchange rate. Sister recently bought a suit in Next and saved nearly €80!


----------



## TarfHead (22 Sep 2006)

If you want of avail of sterling prices, then cash bought in branch will be 'cheaper' than the rate charged on your credit card.

That better rate would only be worthwhile if you're spending hundreds.

Also you have to set that advantage against the risk of carrying a wad of cash.


----------



## clareG (22 Sep 2006)

Thanks for all the info.


----------



## Guest127 (22 Sep 2006)

4 months to C (_dont use the word_  ) and Newry is turning into Henry Street on a Saturday morning already .


----------



## Trudee (23 Sep 2006)

Only problem with shopping for groceries in Sainsburys is that you inevitably end up buying an awful lot more than you went in for, the range is much different to any of the supermarkets down here so you end up saying 'that looks nice' to everything, a false economy in a lot of ways I think.  I went before Christmas last year and although the Baileys was unbelievable value I spent about a hundred euro more than I would have had if shopping in the normal supermarkets in Dublin.


----------



## rabbit (24 Sep 2006)

Trudee said:


> Only problem with shopping for groceries in Sainsburys is that you inevitably end up buying an awful lot more than you went in for, the range is much different to any of the supermarkets down here so you end up saying 'that looks nice' to everything, a false economy in a lot of ways I think. I went before Christmas last year and although the Baileys was unbelievable value I spent about a hundred euro more than I would have had if shopping in the normal supermarkets in Dublin.


But then you probably got 150 or 200 euro worth more goods in return.


----------



## clareG (25 Sep 2006)

Back from the shopping and broke.  Very good value in toiletries and washing powders.  The wine is excellant value also.  Got a couple of nice red's for£5.50 which is €11 here so a reasonable saving here.  Definitely worth a trip.


----------



## Eeek!!!! (25 Sep 2006)

clareG said:


> Got a couple of nice red's for£5.50 which is €11 ...


 
What exchange rate are you using? It's about €8.20 according to http://x-rates.com/calculator.html.


----------



## tallpaul (25 Sep 2006)

I assume they mean that the price of the wine here is €11 rather than the conversion from sterling...


----------



## Eeek!!!! (25 Sep 2006)

Thanks TP. Would also recommend Asda for wine shopping - I found it to have a better range than Sainsbury's.


----------



## Mag2006 (25 Sep 2006)

Thinking of heading up myself soon with my sister and we were wondering is George @ Asda or GAP in Newry??. Hitting Sainsburys allright but would like to get a few other things!!.


----------



## olddog (25 Sep 2006)

Eeek!!!! said:


> Thanks TP. Would also recommend Asda for wine shopping - I found it to have a better range than Sainsbury's.



Where are the Asda ( Wallmart owned ) stores in N.I. ?


----------



## Eeek!!!! (25 Sep 2006)

There's a list on the asda.co.uk website () - enter BT in the postal code field


----------



## clareG (25 Sep 2006)

Yes Tallpaul that conversation is correct €11 for the wine.


----------



## tallpaul (25 Sep 2006)

Was up there myself a couple of weeks ago and I think Sainsbury's is an excellent supermarket. As other posters have said they seem to have a broader and more interesting range of groceries. We also picked up some great wine bargains. Also they had excellent value on the superb Boston beer Samuel Adams at £1 a bottle. We also picked up a litre bottle of Bombay Sapphire gin for £15. I think it is over €30 here...


----------



## Northerngirl (29 Sep 2006)

Im from Newry but live in Dublin, so here goes..change money in the bureau excahnge in Buttercrane Centre, best rates available.Have bought loads of clothes in the high street stores well reduced in Newry, full-price in Dublin.Peacocks and MK1 on Hill Street are great for bargain clothes and are not in Republic Semi-chem is excellent for cheap toiletires and perfumes,Bennetts Jewellers in Newry is the best ever, the Manager is so friendly and helpful and will always give you discount, I got the latest Swatch watch pounds cheaper than Duty Free. Can answer any other queries...


----------

